# Deductible 1000$



## Michael567 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello there. I am a new driver. I have a question regarding an uber insurance. What does mean 1000$ deductible? For example, if a repair costs less than 1000$, I have to pay it fully from my pocket?


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Correct. Uber covers everything over $1000. You're moronic if you don't have your own insurance with a TNC rider.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The worst part is when your vehicle is deemed a total loss after an uninsured drunk illegal immigrant crashes into your car and the ACV is $3200 less than the payoff. Not only are you out the $1000 deductible ($2500 on Lyft) but also the $3200 difference. Are you sure you know what your getting yourself into?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Two points.
1) If you are making car payments, talk to your lender about gap insurance. If your car is totalled, it covers the difference between the insurance payment and outstanding loan balance.
2) Obtain either a TNC rider or a commercial policy. You can get a deductible lower than $1000, but it will cost you more. Talk to your agent.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Two points.
> 1) If you are making car payments, talk to your lender about gap insurance. If your car is totalled, it covers the difference between the insurance payment and outstanding loan balance.
> 2) Obtain either a TNC rider or a commercial policy. You can get a deductible lower than $1000, but it will cost you more. Talk to your agent.


My insurance with $100 comprehensive deductible and TNC rider costs $100 per month. You're a fool if you don't have some type of TNC rider.


----------



## Michael567 (Nov 28, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Correct. Uber covers everything over $1000. You're moronic if you don't have your own insurance with a TNC rider.


What about if an accident is not my fault? Still do I pay for everything if repair is less 1000$?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Michael567 said:


> What about if an accident is not my fault? Still do I pay for everything if repair is less 1000$?


The other driver 's insurance should pay for your repairs plus lost rideshare income while your car is being repaired.


----------



## Michael567 (Nov 28, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> The other driver 's insurance should pay for your repairs plus lost rideshare income while your car is being repaired.


Ok. I heard that if other driver is also an Uber driver, James River doesn't care who is at fault. Even if you are not at fault, you pay 1000$ deductible in that case. Is that true?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Michael567 said:


> Ok. I heard that if other driver is also an Uber driver, James River doesn't care who is at fault. Even if you are not at fault, you pay 1000$ deductible in that case. Is that true?


You also pay a deductible if the other driver flees the scene or if the other driver has no insurance.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Michael567 said:


> Ok. I heard that if other driver is also an Uber driver, James River doesn't care who is at fault. Even if you are not at fault, you pay 1000$ deductible in that case. Is that true?


I don't know. I had an accident with the other driver's insurance being Farmers. They paid for all repair costs and I had the free use of a rental car. It's still a huge inconvenience but I had no out of pocket expenses.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Michael567 said:


> Ok. I heard that if other driver is also an Uber driver, James River doesn't care who is at fault. Even if you are not at fault, you pay 1000$ deductible in that case. Is that true?


I don't believe that part is true


----------



## TalkUberInsurance (Nov 28, 2017)

Michael567 said:


> Ok. I heard that if other driver is also an Uber driver, James River doesn't care who is at fault. Even if you are not at fault, you pay 1000$ deductible in that case. Is that true?


I have heard this as well. Uber insures both sides of the accident, so they're able to treat the accident differently. It's treated as like a "company accident" where no one is at fault kind of.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Michael567 said:


> Ok. I heard that if other driver is also an Uber driver, James River doesn't care who is at fault. Even if you are not at fault, you pay 1000$ deductible in that case. Is that true?


 Sounds like BS. If another driver hits you file a police report and get his personal insurance too.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

A deductible is basically a fee for filing the insurance claim. 

Its a deterent for not filing frivolous or frequent claims. 

If you are not at fault and the at fault insurance is covering the repair, theres no reason for James River to get invovled and require a deductible. If for some reason they did have to do work, they may require the deductible but if you are not at fault, that charge should be forwarded to the at fault insurance company. Its their responsibility to cover all the costs associated with the accident as covered by their policy.


----------

